# Zombie Training !



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hope this wasnt posted before ? And in the right forum ? I found it funny ! http://www.wkyc.com/video/default.aspx?bctid=1601558828001


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice!! Maybe a valid reason for going to Jersey! maybe.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Its funny but some people take that stuff deadly serious..they are convinced its going to happen. I have seen flame wars started when someone says that you guys cant be serious with this stuff. Its seems like more of a novelty to me, but some put more effort into preparing for the zombie invasion then they do there 401K.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

A+ for initiative...... BUT, he'd never see a penny of mine


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My take on the Zombie thing is more metaphorical. the term Zombie is put in place of rioter, looter, assailant, foreign military, etc. It is a metaphor for hostile forces of one type or another. Do I think the dead are going to rise and suffer from a driving hunger for my brains?? NO. Do I think in the case of a natural or economical disaster there might be a "refugee" who would kill me for the water or food i have stored? Probably.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> My take on the Zombie thing is more metaphorical. the term Zombie is put in place of rioter, looter, assailant, foreign military, etc. It is a metaphor for hostile forces of one type or another. Do I think the dead are going to rise and suffer from a driving hunger for my brains?? NO. Do I think in the case of a natural or economical disaster there might be a "refugee" who would kill me for the water or food i have stored? Probably.


thats what the zombie training is for silly... to kill them first


----------

